# Anfänger sucht Hilfe in Stuttgart



## TRIToni (27. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr Trialer
ich heiße Toni und will mit dem Trial fahren anfangen.Ich suche Hilfsbereite Trialer aus Stuttgart, die mir die beschwerlichen ersten Schritte erleichtern.
Also ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand shcreiben kann wo ich in Stuttgart oder Umgebung einen Laden oder irgendwelche Informationen bekommen kann.

Gruß Toni


----------



## isah (27. März 2005)

schau mal in dem  thread, da findest du alle nötigen links. In Stuttgart sind Stilo, Hopmonkey und Ringo667 (hat mir ringo neulich verraten), ich war heut auch da und werd wohl auch noch ein paar mal kommen, aber abschaun kannst du dir von mir nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frufoor (27. März 2005)

Servus,

also ich komm nicht direkt aus Stuttgart, sonder aus der Ludwigsburger Gegend, aber wir können uns auch mal in Stuttgart treffen oder so.   
Ansonsten wie isah schreibt kommen ringo666 und hopmonkey und stilo aus Stuttgart.


Gruß
Benni


----------



## isah (27. März 2005)

Machen wir mal nen WE aus an dem wir uns treffen, das heute hat irgendwie nicht geklappt, der hopmonkey hat uns anscheinend nicht gefunden. Dafür war der Jan Göhrig heut da, der hat mir ein paar tipps gegeben.


----------



## Kadara (27. März 2005)

So, dann stell ich mich hier auch mal vor. Bin auch noch Neuling aufm Bike. Ich lese schon ne Weile mit, aber hab mich bissher noch nicht dazu durchgerungen zu posten. Komme zwar nicht direkt aus Stuttgart, aber nur etwa 30 km davon weg. Würde auch gerne zu nem Treffen in Stuggi kommen. Bin halt auch noch blutiger anfänger, also zeigen kann ich nix denke ich. Hatte bis vor ner Woche auch noch kein Bike. Habe vorher nur mit Mtb etwas getrialt. Aber das war nicht wirklich prickelnd und die Letzten 5 Jahre hab ich gar nix gemacht, da mein Mtb Rahmen gebrochen ist und das Bike in der Garage vergammelt.

Grüßle 

Falko


----------



## frufoor (27. März 2005)

@ all
wir machen mal wieder wenn das Wetter jetzt besser wird ne Stuggi Session.
Toto & Max, ich hoffe ihr kommt auch, nachdem aus der letzten geplahnten Session nüx geworden ist...

Können wir den Jan ja auch fragen, ob er Bock hat zu kommen.


@kadara
hast ja meinen Nr. 
wir können ja nächste Woche mal schauen, das wir ne Runde trialen.
Wie schauts denn bei dir Morgen aus?!


----------



## Kadara (27. März 2005)

@ Frufoor
Das kommt auf meine Kopfschmerzen morgen an. Werde in ein paar Minuten noch auf ne Party gehen und da ist noch seehhr ungewiß wie mein Wohlbefinden morgen ist  . Aber grundätzlich wäre ich schon zu begeistern.


----------



## isah (27. März 2005)

wie stehts mit dem wetter?

//EDIT:

Regen - Regen - Schauer

//EDIT2: 

was haltet ihr von nächstem Samstag (2. April glaub ich)


----------



## Kadara (27. März 2005)

Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt dürfte nächster Samstag bei mir passen. 
Habe seit gester ne Abneigung bei regen zu fahren. Da hats mich nähmlich von so nem schei$ Stein gewickelt und ich hab mir direkt meine Bremleitung abgerissen  . War so schweineglatt das scheißding.


----------



## ringo667 (27. März 2005)

TRIToni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Trialer
> ich heiße Toni und will mit dem Trial fahren anfangen.Ich suche Hilfsbereite Trialer aus Stuttgart, die mir die beschwerlichen ersten Schritte erleichtern.
> Also ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand shcreiben kann wo ich in Stuttgart oder Umgebung einen Laden oder irgendwelche Informationen bekommen kann.
> 
> Gruß Toni



Hoffe bis nächste Woche ist mein neues bike startklar, dan können wir gerne mal ne runde drehen


----------



## TRIToni (28. März 2005)

Hallo ich bins wieder, 
bei mir ist aber das Problem ich habe noch nicht mal ein Bike und die Auswahl ist groß aber mein Geldbeutel ist klein, ich denke es kann auch ein gebrauchtes sein. Kann mir da jemand in Stuttgart weiter helfen.
Ansonsten mit dem Treffen wär schon mal ein guter Anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRIToni (28. März 2005)

Nochmal,
wie wäre so die Bikes vom Preis ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=403321383 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5177984976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
bis wieviel kann man da mitbieten ?

Oder wo finde ich gebrauchte bikes ?

Gruß Toni


----------



## pEju (28. März 2005)

Hi, also das Bike von eBay kannst de gleich kicken. Des macht kein besonders soliden Einduck und so nen Vorbau hab ich auch schon lang nicht mehr gesehen. Da sieht das andere schon besser aus. Kommt aber auch darauf an, was du unter Trail fahren verstehst.


----------



## sebi-online88 (28. März 2005)

@ Norcofox

Du bist hier im *Trialforum* und nicht in einem Trailforum. Wenn du schon große Sprüche Qualität reißen tust dann begründe es auch! Das Pulcro ist super für den Anfang! Bin selber Jahre lang Pulcro gefahren und hatte nie Probleme mit den Rahmen. Du hast doch null Plan mein Freund!!! Was will er denn mit der Dirt-Karre als Trialer anfangen. Schaue dir doch nur mal die Übersetzung von dem Teil an!!! Ach ja der Vorbau von dem Pulcro ist ein normaler Humpert wie du ihn bei deinem Händler um die Ecke bekommst.


----------



## TRIToni (28. März 2005)

Was wär denn der maximale Preias den ihr für das 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...me=STRK:MEWA:IT
Bike zahlen würdet ?

Oder wo bekomme ich noch gute Gebrauchte ?
Am besten irgendwo in STuttgart denn im Internet gibs nur so teures Zeug und das kann ich mir nicht leisten also ich habe 500 Euros zur Verfügung.
Wer kann mir helfen ein Passendes Bike zu finden, achso wie ist das eigendlich mit der größe des Bikes denn ich bin 186cm groß gibts da überhaupt irgendwas und wäre es vielleicht besser wenn ich mir ein 26" Bike kaufe oder geht da Trotzdem ein 20" ???

Gruß Toni


----------



## pEju (28. März 2005)

back to sebi-online88 

Hehe - is ja gut, Trail ist nun mal ein großer Überbegriff.
Es gibt North-Shore-Trails, Downhill-Trails, oder eben der Waldweg hinterm
Haus den man auch als Trail bezeichnen kann   ok !!
Außerdem hat er bis dahin auch noch nicht gesagt, was er bereit ist
auszugeben.  Und mit dem Vorbau wollte ich nur andeuten, dass er ein bischen land ist.


----------



## tobsen (28. März 2005)

...lol, ich würd des ganz schnell löschen, was du da geschrieben hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (28. März 2005)

@norco

aber hallo, wohl zuviel bike gelesen 

Da wurde die trial <> trail verwechslung wirklich sehr oft gebracht

peinlich


----------



## stilo (28. März 2005)

Hallo TRIToni...

Herzlich Willkommen im Trialforum. Schön das du Interesse am Trialsport findest und gleichzeitig auch aus Stg kommst. Für mich ein klassischer Beweis, dass es noch viel Trial_Potenzial in unserer Umgebung vorhanden ist.

Lass uns gern mal zusammen fahren und du wirst in geraumer Zeit viele Fortschritte machen. Aber zuerst brauchst du schnellstmöglich ein Bike...
Mit deinen 186m spiel es überhaupt keine Rolle ob 20" oder 26". Ein 20" von Zoo könnte ich dir evtl. für einen anbieten. Ich selbst bevorzüge 26" wegen der Mtb Fahroptik. Ich schreib dir paar Angaben per PM.

@all
Wie schauts nächsten Sonntag mit fahren aus???


----------



## hopmonkey (28. März 2005)

sonntag is spitze.
bin ja wegen der trail-geschichte ganz vom thema abgewichen.

Also zu beginn isses mitm 20'' sicherlich etwas leichter, da die dinger einfach wendiger sind, günstiger in der anschaffung und evtl schneller die wichtigen ersten erfolgserlebnisse zulassen.

sehr gute gebrauchte 20'' mit komfortablen rahmenlängen für 180cm+ gibts von hoffmann, gibts hier im forum auch einige ansprechpartner.
Ich hab mit keinem kurzen monty so viel spaß gehabt wie mit dem langen hoffmann, da ich auch mit massiven rückenproblemen zu kämpfen hatte.
Lang fährt sich einfach entspannter, und das is das wichtigste, find ich.


----------



## wodka o (28. März 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> back to sebi-online88
> 
> Hehe - is ja gut, Trail ist nun mal ein großer Überbegriff.
> Es gibt North-Shore-Trails, Downhill-Trails, oder eben der Waldweg hinterm
> ...


ROFL! Einfach nur geil!


----------



## isah (30. März 2005)

Ok, machen wir mal fest aus:

Treffen wir uns am Samstag oder Sonntag, und wo/wann?

(ich fahr mit 2 skatern nach stuttgart, denen muss ich rechtzeitig bescheid sagen wann wir fahren)

Als treffpunkt würde ich die Uni vorschlagen (die finde ich mindestens...) 





an dem ding mein ich.


----------



## stilo (30. März 2005)

Samstag um 10 Uhr...Treffpunkt Foto!!!


----------



## ph1L (30. März 2005)

jeder der an der session teilnehmen will muss erst runter dropen und dann den schrägen balken noch runtersurfen


----------



## isah (30. März 2005)

stilo schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag um 10 Uhr...Treffpunkt Foto!!!



ok,
wer kann dann am SA kommen? Soll ich dem Jan Göhrig ne mail schreiben?(wenn der kommt könnte er direkt ein satz hs33 mitbringen..)

Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei, und bringe einen freund von mir mit.


----------



## Kadara (30. März 2005)

Also ich bin am Start. Das mit dem Runterdroppen krig ich noch hin, solange ich nicht stehend unten ankommen muß. Und die Schräge kann ich bestimmt prima auf der Nase runter surfen  . 
Aber mal ganz am Rande, wo issn das in Stuggi. Kenn den Platz leider gar ned.


----------



## TRIToni (31. März 2005)

Wo ist da ?

Uni Vaihingen oder in der Stadt ?

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilo (31. März 2005)

Unigelände in der Stadt (Keplerstrasse), nicht in Vaihingen...


----------



## TRIToni (31. März 2005)

Hallo
wär es denn nicht besser wenn wir uns erst so gegen 13.00 Uhr am Samstag treffen, schließlich ist ja Samstag!!!

Gruß Toni


----------



## ringo667 (31. März 2005)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund, oder so ähnlich    

von mir aus gerne......


----------



## isah (31. März 2005)

ich bin um 10 uhr da, da kann bei mir nix mehr geändert werden (ich hab mich mit noch ein paar leuten abgesprochen die mitkommen)


----------



## frufoor (31. März 2005)

Hi,

also wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber das wird für mich ziemlich stressig, da ich Freitag auf Samstag Nacht arbeite, aber mal schauen....

Wo wollt ihr denn fahren, City ist Samstag sicherlich voll....
Verschieben wirs doch auf Sonntag, oder machen da nochmal Session, dann bich auf jeden Fall dabei!!!   


Greets
Benni


----------



## Kadara (31. März 2005)

Sonntag wär bei mir Sche!ße, weil da muß ich schaffen.
@ Frufoor
Wie schauts denn morgen bei dir aus? Soll ja endlich mal gutes Wetter werden.


----------



## frufoor (31. März 2005)

morgen ist schlecht.
Arbeite bis 12 und danach gehts gleich weiter zum nächsten Job / Hobby bis irgendwann in die Nach/Morgen hinein, deswegen weiß ich auch noch nicht ob ich Samstag kann.
Tu aber mein Bestes.....


----------



## Kadara (1. April 2005)

Hat evtl. jemand noch n paar Pedale rumliegen, die er morgen mitbringen könnte? Habe mir gerade mein rechtes Pedal abgeschossen.


----------



## ringo667 (2. April 2005)

Kadara schrieb:
			
		

> Hat evtl. jemand noch n paar Pedale rumliegen, die er morgen mitbringen könnte? Habe mir gerade mein rechtes Pedal abgeschossen.



Ich kann eins mitbringen, komme um 13:00 an die Uni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (2. April 2005)

Bin um 12 Uhr da.


----------



## Kadara (2. April 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann eins mitbringen, komme um 13:00 an die Uni


Das wär geil, weil ich weiß nicht ob ichnoch irgendwo was brauchbares finde. Werde auf jeden fall mal bei dem Bikemax der auf dem Weg liegt mal vorbei schaun, vieleicht hat der ja auch was da. 
Vielen Dank schonmal und bis später.

Falko


----------



## frufoor (3. April 2005)

servus,

konnte gestern leider nicht dabei sein   
und es war ja so geiles wetter!!!!!

gibts ein paar bilder?!


grüße
benni


----------



## isah (3. April 2005)

ich war da, kaum aus dem zug ausgestiegen hat sich direkt mal mein freilauf zerlegt   egal, nächste mal bin ich dabei.

martin


----------



## frufoor (3. April 2005)

hmm das ist ärgerlich....

wie schauts nächsten Samstag aus.
Da würde es bei mir gehen, könnte man sich ja wieder treffen.....


----------



## Lewinski (6. April 2005)

ich wäre auch dabei, bei jeder stuttgart session. 
ich bin aus meinem winterschalaf aufgewacht. und bin jetzt wieder voll dabei. 
habe aber noch ein bremsen problem, das lest ihr dann in einem anderem tread.
gruß ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frufoor (6. April 2005)

jo, kommenden Samstag, so gegen 10/11Uhr an der Uni.
Sofern das Wetter mitspielt.....


----------



## Kadara (6. April 2005)

Also laut Wetterbericht soll Samstag immer noch der schlechteste Tag werden diese Woche  .


----------



## tommytrialer (6. April 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=160202


----------



## TRIToni (7. April 2005)

Hallo
ich bins mal wieder bin immer noch kräftig am suchen nach einem Bike für mich aber werde irgendwie nicht wirklich fündig.
Wäre echt cool wenn  ihr Euch auch mal umhören könntet ob jemand ein verkauf, denn ihr seid ja schließlich schon länger dabei und kennt demnach auch mehr Leute.

Wär echt nett
Gruß der Suchende


----------



## isah (7. April 2005)

Was stellst du dir denn vor?

hier  ist der verkaufe thread, schau mal rein.

Koxx LB 20" sieht gut aus, aber das nicolai hat auch style


----------



## TRIToni (8. April 2005)

Hallo
ich bins wieder wie wär denn das Bike
(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1828092&postcount=688) für den anfang ?


----------



## Benjy (8. April 2005)

TRIToni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich bins wieder wie wär denn das Bike
> (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1828092&postcount=688) für den anfang ?


hoffmann ist super 

aber du weißt schon das dort nur der rahmen verkauft wird, ne?! also nich das komplette bike, so wie es auf den bildern zu sehen ist.


----------



## TRIToni (8. April 2005)

Tatsächlich das muss ich überlesen haben. Naja dann muss ich wohl weiter suchen.


----------



## TRIToni (10. April 2005)

Wie siehts mit dem Bike aus ?
Wäre das gut für den Anfang?
http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html
Das Devil !!!


----------



## hopmonkey (11. April 2005)

TRIToni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts mit dem Bike aus ?
> Wäre das gut für den Anfang?
> http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html
> Das Devil !!!



nimm das alu-monty eins drüber für 500,- tacken
Mit dem sind schon viele groß geworden 

devil bricht und stahl is schei$e zum trialen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (11. April 2005)

Samstag wäre ich mit nem freund von mir dabei, kann auch gerne sonntag sein. Wer hätte denn die woche lust?


----------



## stilo (12. April 2005)

...ich könnte evtl. am sonntag dabei sein. gib euch aber noch genau bescheid.


----------



## ph1L (12. April 2005)

Hab mir ja vor 1 1/2 Wochen die Hand bei nem Sturz in Stuttgart verstaucht.
(Stilo, Ringo, Hopmonkey & Tony wissen was ich meine   )
War gestern wegen der Hand nochmal beim Arzt
von seiner Seite aus gibts Entwarnung.

Ich kann noch nicht 100% sagen ob es nächstes Wochenende klappt aber nach 1 1/2 Wochen Pause hätte ich doch SEHR große Lust ne Runde in Stuttgart zu drehen. Aber lieber Sommerrain oder Birkenkopf... wenn nicht isses aber auch net schlimm.

Mir isses gestern bei nem Sidehop nur ziemlich reingefahren.
Hat ziemlich den Sympthomen von nem Kapselriss entsprochen
also Stechender Schmerz bei bestimmter Belastung.
Hoffe dass dem nicht so ist und ich nächste Woche ohne probleme aufs Hr. gehen kann.

Soviel dazu nicht dass die Stuttgarter denken ich bin weg vom Fenster weil ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet hab.

War ja schon schlimm genug dass ich net in Tübingen dabei sein konnte wenn
man so hört wie geil das dort war!


----------



## Lewinski (14. April 2005)

ich hab dieses wochenende auch nix vor, wäre dabei!
gruß ich, markus


----------



## frufoor (14. April 2005)

hätte auch auf jeden fall bock....
zeitlich sollte es eigentlich auch passen...

greets benni


----------



## isah (14. April 2005)

also mein mitfahrer kann warscheinlich nicht, der hat heut seinen neuen freilauf bekommen und der passt nicht so ganz zum tretlager, jan schickt morgen nen breiteres los, aber wir wissen nicht obs bis SA da ist.

martin


----------



## isah (25. April 2005)

wollen wir nen neuen termin ausmachen? sagen wir 7 / 8 mai? dieses WE solls ja regnen..


----------



## Kadara (25. April 2005)

8.Mai würde sich ja anbieten wegen den einrad trialern, die auch kommen zum Session machen. Aber ob es diesen Samstag regnet steht wohl noch ziemlich offen, sind ja noch 5 Tage, da kann sich noch was ändern. Wobei ich diesen Samstag sowieso nicht kann. Aber am 7.8. würde mir zeitlich ganz gut reinlaufen.


----------



## isah (25. April 2005)

das mit den einradlern hab ich ganz vergessen, also ich komm dann auch am 8.5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (28. April 2005)

wer könnte denn am Sa od. am So kommen? Muss  nix großes sein, hätte nur jm lust/zeit mir ein paar sachen beizubringen? (am liebsten körperhaltung und so..)

ich wäre sehr dankbar
martin


----------



## Rocco (2. Mai 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den einradlern hab ich ganz vergessen, also ich komm dann auch am 8.5.


  
Wir treffen uns um 11 am Info-Point im Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## TRIToni (3. Mai 2005)

Wie wäre es denn mit diesem Bike für den Anfang ?

http://www.supercycles.co.uk/tpro.asp


----------



## Lewinski (5. Mai 2005)

Also am Sonntag um 11 uhr am hbf in s. treffen sich da leute, stimmt das? 
gruß ich


----------



## stilo (6. Mai 2005)

Wie schauts heute aus? Wer heut Zeit zum fahren hat kann sich gern melden...Phil, Chris, Gregor, Kadara und Co...? Ansonsten sind wir Samstag und Sonntag auch unterwegs.

Gruss. Lars.


----------



## frufoor (6. Mai 2005)

also ich bin sonntag mit am start.
bring wahrscheinlich noch 2 leute mit.
zwar keine trialer, können aber schon ohne stützräder fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadara (7. Mai 2005)

Also ich komm heute so gegen 17 uhr an die Uni. Bring warscheinlich noch 2 Leutz mit. Hab noch einen infiziert und zum Jan getrieben. Jetzt haben wir noch jemand mit nem nagelneuen Echo Team 04, der regelmäßig mit dabei ist. Wir werden irgendwie immer mehr, voll die Seuche  .


----------



## stilo (7. Mai 2005)

Sowas möchte ich hören!!! Let´s push something more!!!


----------



## frufoor (7. Mai 2005)

@kadera
wart ihr bei am mittwoch beim jan.
wir sind so auf die "lubu-szene" gekommen, und das die gerade wächst und da meinte er es wären erst 2 aus lubu und einer aus der heilbronner ecke bei ihm gewesen.....


----------



## ph1L (7. Mai 2005)

Bin am So. am start.


----------



## Kadara (7. Mai 2005)

frufoor schrieb:
			
		

> @kadera
> wart ihr bei am mittwoch beim jan.
> wir sind so auf die "lubu-szene" gekommen, und das die gerade wächst und da meinte er es wären erst 2 aus lubu und einer aus der heilbronner ecke bei ihm gewesen.....


  .
Jupp und die 2 aus lubu kennst du auch. Einmal der Tuff. Der mit Brille und Kappe, der bei mir dabei war, als wir uns das erste mal gesehen haben. Und der Felix. Der war bei der Session mit Markus Stahlberg mit dabei. Er war mit nem Canondale da und ist viel mit meinem Rad gefahren. Ist recht groß und sieht aus wie'n Student  . Der hat sich auch das Echo rausgelassen. Echt schönes Bike muß ich sagen und dazu noch recht günstig, weil Auslaufmodell.


----------



## stilo (7. Mai 2005)

@kadara...schick mir mal deine handynummer.


----------



## Lewinski (9. Mai 2005)

tag wie war die session hab ich was verpasst?
ich bin am so. erst um 12 aufgewacht und dann müsste ich noch eine stunde fahren würde sich das noch lohnen, 
und allgemein wie wars?leute?spots?luftfeuchtigkeit? wetter?
gruß ich


----------



## stilo (9. Mai 2005)

hi...
ich glaube man verpasst bei jeder stg.-session was. war sehr angenehm mit den einradtrialern und das wetter hat sich auch gehalten. also nächstes mal bitte früher ins bettchen!!!

@ringo...wo bleibt das vid?

Gruss.


----------



## ringo667 (9. Mai 2005)

stilo schrieb:
			
		

> @ringo...wo bleibt das vid?
> 
> Gruss.


 
Eile mit Weile, lieber stilo!


----------



## ringo667 (10. Mai 2005)

stilo schrieb:
			
		

> @ringo...wo bleibt das vid?


 

HIER ist es!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (10. Mai 2005)

warum habt ihr mir s letzte mal die mädels auf den einrädern vorenthalten?

und jungs wenn ich mir die ergebnisse von oelbronn anschau lohnt sich das training ja und ihr werdet immer besser


----------



## frufoor (10. Mai 2005)

hey, cooles vid.
freu mich schon auf die nächste session.

ja ja, die mädels....  
machen so ein treffen doch gleich nochmal um einiges besser als es sowieso schon ist....!


----------



## isah (27. Februar 2006)

lohnt sich die woche ne session in stuttgart? Habt ihr Schnee?


----------



## ringo667 (27. Februar 2006)

Nee in der Stadt liegt kein Schnee, wann willst denn kommen?
Unter der Woche siehts eher mau aus wegen arbeit und so.
Am WE kömmer gern was ausmachen


----------



## ph1L (27. Februar 2006)

Wie wärs mit ner Runde aufm Tübinger Trial Gelände?

Und Isah wenn du in der Nähe bist sag bescheid hab eigentlich die Woche jeden Tag Zeit. ^^


----------



## isah (27. Februar 2006)

@ringo Wochenden weiss ich noch nicht, ist bei mir warscheinlich bisschen knapp

@ph1l weisst du obs in ulm was gibt? Wäre das in deiner reichweite?


----------



## ph1L (28. Februar 2006)

Also Ulm geht klar!
Hab entweder Do. oder Fr. Zeit.

Keine Ahnung was es da gibt... kenn da auch nicht ein trialer


----------



## isah (1. März 2006)

also morgen könnte ich nach ulm, aber der wetterbericht sieht nicht gut aus... 

Wenn du trotzdem fahren willst: icq 253332163


----------

